# Remington ML700's



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone on here have one of these guns?

I have had this gun since they came out and still enjoy shooting it. Lately I have been having an issue with misfires. In all the years I have shot this gun I have only had 2-3 misfires and those were my fault by using too wet of patch between swabing and shooting. This year I am getting 2-3 misfires each time I go to the range. I am still using all the same components (777FFG, #11 caps) and I don't get what the problem is. Is there any adjustment I can make or need to make to the bolt and firing mechanism? Is there a chance the nipple has been struck so many times that it is shorter now making the firing plate have to reach further? 
The funny thing is when I do get a misfire, I can just open the bolt and close it again, and it usually fires. At first I thought maybe I had bad caps, but I looked at each one and they all "look" fine.

Any thoughts??


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you say the same #11 caps are they the same from last year? some brands do not fit the nipple the same. i really never did have very good luck with the cci's.
I'm using vorderlader-zundhutchen caps they come in the "red" containers no 1075 

i would try a different nipple first then caps


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, have one, love it. I have the SS / Camo version. Which do you have? 

So a couple thoughts, #1 how often do you clean inside your bolt? You need to disassemble the bolt and clean it often and lube it. If its been a bit abused, you might need a new spring. Any form of drag inside the bolt can result in a soft strike, but IMO its not your problem.

My main thought is one you mentioned, the nipple. Its not that it moves farther from the firing pin, its that as it gets struck repeately it beats it down, shortening it and MAKING IT FATTER. When it gets fatter, caps dont fit as far onto it as they do a normal nipple. So your hammer hits the cap, pushes it further onto the nipple, 2nd strike fires it.

Quick fix is to try a new nipple. Most people dont realize they do wear out and need to be replaced often.

Thirdly, I have had batches of caps that didnt fit as well as others that gave me similar grief. I'd still start with a new nipple, caps should slide on right to the end and sit there snuggly.


-DallanC


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have the same gun and had the same problem a few years ago turns out the spring inside the bolt was rusty and hanging up.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure if you are familiar with taking the bolt apart but it's very easy. Just press the bolt down and a piece of wood you should feel some spring tension. While holding the bolt down twist the top off.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ultramagfan2000 said:


> Not sure if you are familiar with taking the bolt apart but it's very easy. Just press the bolt down and a piece of wood you should feel some spring tension. While holding the bolt down twist the top off.


There is a small groove in the end of the firing pin assembly, insert a dime into this to hold the tension while you unscrew it.

-DallanC


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have taken the bolt apart a few times, although not every time I have cleaned the gun. It's been oiled with Wd-40, should I be using a different oil?

I'll try the new nipple, do you know if Sportsmans still carries them or not?

Sage; I think I have those same caps in the red plastic case. I think they are made by RWS. I have not had good luck with the CCI's, they tend to fall off too easily. I have not used them for a few years. I have only used Remington and the RWS caps. 

Dallan, I just have the plain old black stock blued barrel version. I was going to get the stainless but they were out of stock and I waited all spring to get one. A guy at Garts' called me and they had found a blued version sitting in the warehouse so I picked it up. That was the first year they came out, and they were hard to find after about March of that year. It's a great gun, shoots great, feels great, and has killed plenty of animals for me. I put a scope on it 2 years ago for the kids to use, and they all like it too. I wish they still made them. Instead they "upgraded" to the Genesis which was a piece of crap.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

So I have been searching online for a new nipple and I'm not seeing anything that will work. If you search for "Replacement Nipples" you will get some interesting sites though :lol: 

Seriously though, who sells the nipples? I did find breech plugs on Brownells site but I didn't see any replacement nipples.

Since I am needing to change this nipple, should I convert over to the musket caps? I know they burn hotter, but is there any other benefit to them?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do NOT switch it to musket caps. There is too much blowback as it is into the bolt, that will make it worse. Convert to 209's if you feel you need to convert to something.

About the nipple, if you are careful, you can file around it slightly to make the caps fit better... be careful you dont weaken the sidewalls though. You can also get in the habit of pushing the caps on harder with your thumb.


-DallanC


----------

